# Slot cutter use on curves



## misterbig (Sep 14, 2013)

I need to cut a 1-1/4" off the edge of a piece of laminated plywood/solid wood/plywood sandwich together and need to only remove 1/16" kerf. Could I do that with a slot cutter. The issue is that I will need to cut a radius. This is also done free hand. The piece cut off needs to be use in the build. Was thinking jigsaw but the problem is that the piece being cut is standing vertical


M


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

No.
1/6" , you mean 1/16"?


----------



## misterbig (Sep 14, 2013)

Correct 1/16. I am trying to find a up cut spiral bit that is smaller than 1/4 inch that is longer than 3/8" long and not having luck. I have a slot cutter that would cut 7/8" in and thought that would work

Maybe dremal tool will work?


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't think you will find a longer than that. It's because they will break very easy.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I am very unclear as to what you need to do. Can you draw a picture, post a photo, etc?
FYI Lee Valley is one place that sells Onsrud solid carbide upcut bits, for example 3/16 inch diameter, 3/4 inch cutting depth.
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=42891&cat=1,33084,46168,69435,46171&ap=1


----------

